# Top coat



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

What does everyone use to top coat there painted lures.spoons and jigs?iv used kbs and 2 part epoxy.wondered if there is anything else out there that does just as good or better.i liked the kbs.it did pretty good I thought.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Alumi UV


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Is it Easy to apply and does it hold up to teeth?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

I just brushed it on with a cheap brush from a kids paint set. Holds up to saugeye teeth don’t know how it would do for musky.
If you google it they have a video about it.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

jdl447 said:


> I just brushed it on with a cheap brush from a kids paint set. Holds up to saugeye teeth don’t know how it would do for musky.
> If you google it they have a video about it.


Does it dry evenly?or do I have to use a uv light to dry it?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Yes. I do it just like the video.









Alumi-UV


Alumi-UV is a single component, semi-flexible, extremely durable, clear doming and coating resin. Once cured with UV light (365nm), it produces a high gloss coating on paper, plastic, wood, metal, and more. Shipping week of November 2nd, 2020.



store.makelure.com


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I also started using the alumi-uv earlier this year and really like it. Cures fast and seems like it’s held up good so far.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m a big fan of envirotex lite, but do not like the 12 hour wait for it to set up. I cannot use any dust generating power tools while there’s a lure in the turner. I just ordered some alumi-uv and a 365nm flood light from Amazon and have a question. 

If I’m working in a workshop at night with fluorescent lighting, do I need to take any special precautions to protect the product from regular fluorescent lights? The reason I ask is because the 4oz quantities have been out of stock for months and I just bought a 2lb bottle and it was not cheap. This needs to last for years. I’m going to paint a pill jar black and work from that rather than the 2lb can, but how careful do I need to be around regular lights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Call them and ask. I have LED lights in the shop and haven’t had any problems.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve been researching the feasibility of casting clear crankbait bodies using silicone molds. I was trying to determine if the epoxy or urethane would yellow. Anyway I came across this and was stunned by how bad the envirotex lite I’ve been using yellows over time. 






__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I received the alumi-uv and tried it out this evening. It’s about the same consistency as the etex I was using so you can brush it on and put it in the lure turner and let it level just like any other epoxy. Once you’re happy with the finish, turn on the light and 1/2 hour later you have the same result you’d have TWO DAYS later if you had used etex except there’s no mixing and no bubbles. It’s almost like it’s too good to be true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Here is a good video about using UV.


----------

